# 18.99Acres, Poulsbo WA Lease Purchase Two Houses/Shop



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

This property is a full 18.99 Acres, zoned Rural Protected-10 (can be split in two years, per County, into 2 parcels), has 1,500 Trees growing on it (planted for future logging- Tree Farming):

Five Bedroom Chalet Style Home built above Engineering Standards
Industrial Shop (looks like an open barn- a sailboat built in it) w/3 Phase Power
A 2nd Home (Fixer) that resembles a barn (a rental or family or partners)

This would be a great property for a blended Family situation, Multi-Generational situation, Partnership in Homesteading situation, and of course, for one family who either loves a lot of beautiful evergreens and wants to homestead it. With the topography rolling except for 6 to 7 LEVEL acres, this property is uniquely suited for Tree Farming (1,500 trees ranging from 15 to 20 years old growing equity, can be thinned in 2 years, logging in 10 and 15 years). There is a Creek on the property, also. 

The property could support chickens, pigs, some cattle, horses, vegetable gardens, an orchard, and more. 

Offered for $499,000 (current under market pricing for area)
Terms: Cash/Out, USDA 100%, FHA, VA Financing OR LEASE PURCHASE Available

I am a WA State Licensed Real Estate and Mortgage Consultant, representing my good friends, the Sellers


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Got a link to pictures or the listing?


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

A little out of my price range.

Sorry.

Janis


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Aw man, wouldn't mind moving back to Poulsbo. Had a house out there many years ago, in the Edgewater Estates area. Nothing as sumptious-sounding as yours though.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you wish for information on this property, please send me a private message, and include your email address. This way, I can send you the listing via email (plenty of pictures). 

The house is amazing, but when you get past that, as you walk around, and hike, the property? There is a G R E A T spot to plant about (50) Blueberry Bushes, another that would work well as the Orchard area, another for some Cattle/Goats/Sheep, another for Chickens, and the list goes on. There is enough Alder for a self-sustaining source of firewood. The rest of the Timber (1,500 trees) can be logged in 10 and then 15 years (they vary in ages). 

I really see that property as being just wonderful for a Multi-Generational Family, Big Family, Small Family, Single (s) with great ambitions, Investor (s), and anybody not in that group who is into self-sustaining, tree farming, and the list goes on.

Okay, anybody have suggestions for chicken names (only old fashioned names, please, and they need to be for hens)?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Boy that would be nice. We are muti-generational family and love the area but its just too much money for us


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since I didn't know how to edit the Thread or Update it, I reposted. This property qualifies for LEASE PURCHASE, USDA, Conventional, FHA, VA, and Cash out.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Property is NOT in Foreclosure, but Sellers are retired and have moved. The Price is now $455,000. IF an Offer isn't received by 5/15/09, it will be given back to the Bank. This couple can't afford to keep paying the mortgage and they are selling at ZERO PROFIT. If you would like the listing to be sent to you via email, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

I think you're listing this property in the wrong place. Try $69,500 and you might get a rise.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am located on the Olympic Peninsula, across the water from Seattle WA. Although property values are down, our values are holding much higher than most of the Country. The price is established simply to pay off the Mortgage! FYI- Foreclosure property SOLD next to our property in (3) days flat- just under (5) acres, logged, with a large house needing a LOT of work ($395,000). 

The 18.99 Acre Property has (2) HOUSES (one a 4 BR Chalet Style Home built above Engineering Standards and the other a Fixer), is zoned RP-10 (which means it can be split into two Parcels), has 1,500 LARGE Trees growing on it. Oh value? Over $100,000 in today's market- these can be logged in 10 and 15 years respective of planting dates (1,000 and 500 in number). There is a Shop the guy built a SHIP IN- kind of big, and 3 PHASE POWER (you can't hardly get that anywhere around here). Also, the Property can be rezoned Light Industrial or kept Rural. IF this goes back to the Bank, they will hold it, I'd wager.

Being in Nebraska, I can understand where you are coming from. Here at Homesteadingtoday, you may be surprised at who everyone is. Homesteading is the link, not social status, education, or income. I've had several responses on this listing, one of them locally, who just happened to be reading this site


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

loriechristie, you make a good point. You can never compare property in 2 different states; or sometimes even in the same state, for that matter. We some times forget that land/home prices are entirely different from what we're use to in our corner of the world. It's like comparing apples to giant sequoia trees!


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

"Okay, anybody have suggestions for chicken names (only old fashioned names, please, and they need to be for hens)?"

How about "Amazing Grace", "Glory", and "Hallie-lujia", (if they're 'Christian' chickens, of course.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweet Tator said:


> "Okay, anybody have suggestions for chicken names (only old fashioned names, please, and they need to be for hens)?"
> 
> How about "Amazing Grace", "Glory", and "Hallie-lujia", (if they're 'Christian' chickens, of course.)


Did you post in the wrong thread?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

'I've had several responses on this listing, one of them locally, who just happened to be reading this site."

Kicking tires is a cheap sport. Let us know when you sell to someone from here.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya'll quit giving Lori a hard time! I have had some conversations with her, and she is OK. I told her we were nice people on this board! 
And she is right, people in this area who homestead and want that much land would have to pay that much and more to do it! Around here, (I live maybe 10 miles from that property) a couple of acres of land with nothing on it would cost upward of $150,000. I've never seen anything like it. Seems like the value of the land actually goes *down* if you put a house on it! I don't see how anybody could buy land, put a house on it, and not lose money! Because what you have in the land, and what you have in the house would equal *more* than what you could sell it for! Very strange. But true. 

Anyway, Lori is legit. She is a homesteader, and a Journeyman Beekeeper. Give her a break now, ok? 

Cindyc.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Awww, thanks Cindy! That was so sweet 

Actually, I'd love it if properties were more reasonable. I am not the County Assessor, who has the property assessed for over asking price. The taxes reflect the Assessor's Value, too. The price is below Appraisal Value. The Bank loaned on this property, with an Appraisal at almost $600,000. This meant there had to be (3) Like Properties that sold within 6 months of the property being financed, very close to, for use as comparables. It is important, I think, for those thinking I actually am the one who priced this property. My job is to work hard for my Clients and I do.

I just loved the statement made by Karen, our Moderator, "We some times forget that land/home prices are entirely different from what we're use to in our corner of the world. It's like comparing apples to giant sequoia trees! 

Yes, there are a lot of very cool people on this Site!!! I gotta tell you, though? I am a very thick skinned lady, so do find some of the comments amusing. It would take a lot more to get a real rise out of me LOL! Guess you didn't try hard enough and I do think you are all witty enough to rise to that challenge. Sorry, won't give you hints to how high up that bar is set. 

Chickens? Love the names & bring on those Christian ones! I have a real brave Hen who sauntered up to my husband, who was chopping wood, and she began gobbling those bugs as fast as she could. I couldn't believe she ended up right at his feet. The other chickens kept their distance until he was done. Yes, this was a great photo moment. Yep, got a few of 'em.

Where I live? We have millionaires living next to rather low income families. Our friends are a mixture of homesteaders, business owners, retirees, blue collar workers, professionals, and greatly differing levels of education, a complete mixture of financial means (a few are millionaires, but I don't measure people by their monetary worth). These are incredible people! I am grateful to have very single one of them in my life.

On this site, I think the Community View can become myopic for some. There are potential buyers for Real Estate in different parts of the Country who can well afford this property, and here is a secret...they read this Site, too! We come from all different walks of life, means, education, and experience.

All I can end with is WOW, have I ever met the most incredible people on here. It has been so rewarding!

Blessings and Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm from the area originally now in KS and can tell you this is a good deal up there


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

If it's a good deal I hope someone takes it..

But it is wwwaaayyy out of our price range.. With only making about $38,000 a year and even if we sold the 20.97 acres we have now, we couldn't afford it... Unless they pay better in Washington, then they do in PA.. 

I sincerely do hope someone gets it before the bank gets it...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I showed this property to a Millwright and his family two days ago. His income is around $100,000/year. They have a house they are selling, but otherwise are seriously interested in purchasing it. They are considering renting out their house and buying this property. The rent for that Fixer? About $1,000/month or so. Another potential Buyer is flying out to see it on the 30th, who would live in the Fixer and rent out the Main Chalet. He would do well to do that!

As far as pay goes here? That is contingent upon where one works, education level, etc... We have Military Bases, the Shipyard, the Ferries, and a pretty strong business base. There are communities rich with Artists/Craftsman-women, Boat Building/Repair, and we are near the Hood Canal. This is a hub for tourists, too.

Two years ago, Len & I bought our property in Seabeck. With the Economy downturn, we are making some tough decisions. Some are being made for us. We will be very grateful to continue living here and keep adding on to our garden area (2,500 square feet and growing- all planted intensively, organic, companion planting, etc...). The Orchard is made up of (20) fruit trees, all bearing (we dug up 19 of them and moved them...yep, work, but sooo worth it). Our businesses have slowed dramatically, effecting our incomes, but we have both diversified and are preparing to do what it takes to make through this rough time.

No, I couldn't afford the property, either!

Thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I get pretty tired of the "you shouldn't list any thing over $$$, people here can't afford that" comments. I'm sure there are a lot of people here than can afford this place.

You all don't realize what an incredible deal this is. My brother lives in Poulsbo, in a 2 bedroom house with maybe 1/3 acre. He bought it 5 years ago for near $200k. It's probably worth $250 now ($300k a year ago). If you want a nice chunk of land within a few minutes of civilization, this is it. $500k is not a big deal when you are within an hour of downtown Seattle (you would have to take the Ferry but could get there in an hour).

If I didn't have such a great job here in OK, I move back to WA and buy that place. I'd rather have that 20 acres than my 60 acres here. I love Poulsbo, it is such a nice quiet little town. My wife lived the for 5 years, before we got married and ended up in PA. She would move back tomorrow.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments Georgec! Sadly, it doesn't look good for the Property's prospects. The bank will end up getting it, if something doesn't happen fast. This isn't going through Foreclosure, it is being given back to the bank May 15th. They didn't miss a payment, but can't make any more, as they are retired and on fixed incomes.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> Property is NOT in Foreclosure, but Sellers are retired and have moved. The Price is now $455,000. IF an Offer isn't received by 5/15/09, it will be given back to the Bank. This couple can't afford to keep paying the mortgage and they are selling at ZERO PROFIT.


Sounds like the sellers are in a _terrible_ jam.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Funny, was going through my old threads and never gave the end of this story... The Lender approved a Short Sale and it sold for $360,000. The Buyers were a Professional Nature Photographer and his fiance', a Homesteader! They are largely preserving the forest, have done a lot of work on the home (mostly some changes to modernize it a bit), planted a fruit orchard, a garden, and more. I haven't been by in quite some time.


----------

